# Elgin Machine - Help Please



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My Dh ran aross a Elgin Treadle in beautiful shape. The serial # starts with "C" 

Does anyone have any idea the age.....I am not finding any thing. He said the light in the shop was dim and dark... so he really could not see the entire #. But, I am thinking about going to get it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone?????


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know some about Singers, but that is about it. You might want to look around on Quiltingboard.com, in their Vintage Machines section. They have a lot of folks with older machines of all makes. 

http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/

My DH reads on there all the time, probably why he's interested in more machines than just Singers.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks.
It is really nice...but I'd like to know more about it.....and, also,what a decent price for it is.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The little I found says the company was in business for about 3 years, and closed in 1899. 

However, some other info sort of make me think that maybe Free took them over (Elgin was in Elgin Ill, and Free was in Rockford Ill). It looks like if the name is "The Elgin" it's made by Free, and not quite as old. 

ISMACS does not even list them, other than to list them as a name on a needle case - Elgin Rotary and Elgin Vibratory - it sort of looks like it takes the same needles and shuttle as the Free - and possibly the early Singers (pre 1900). 

Do you have pictures? Sometimes the style of the treadle can be helpful in finding out info .

As to value? that is up to you. If you love the look and can afford it, then go for it. However around were I typically look, you can get a very nice treadle machine for under $300 with attachments. The Coffin Top models usually go for a bit more than the standard flip top ones. I'm talking VERY NICE, like pristine decals and little to no loose veneer or missing chunks of trim. Though plenty of sellers ask for more, the nice ones at a decent price come up often enough to wait for them.

Did a bit more, and yes it does look like Free made treadle machines with the "ELGIN" name on them as late as 1932. So you may have something rare and old, or something not so rare and a lot newer.

Free used a distinctive treadle base design - like large circles. If it was made by Free, it may be easier to get some info on it. And a lot easier to get supplies too.

Here is a manual for the early Free - it does say for "C, CE and E type heads". If the Elgin is like this (notice how the Foot attaches) then it's very easy to get attachments for it.

http://www.ismacs.net/free/manuals/freevs_c_e_ce_manual.pdf

This is a DOWNLOAD so may take a while to load.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks so much. Interesting............. No, He didn't take any pictures. He considers it quite nice. I have not seen it myself. 
I am going to try to go by and see it later this week.

You found waaay more info than I did.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I'm finding more info because I've spent the last 6 months researching Singer stuff, and after a while you start learning how to read between the lines. And I've also learned a lot about how many manufacturers made machines under a lot of different names.

When you read that the Company went out of business, but then see newer machines with the "name" on them, well, they have to be made by someone else . . . however I'm giving it an educated guess based on a lot if small pieces of information. 

Who knows, maybe when I retire I'll spend time looking up information and then post it all on a website for others to find - all in one place. After all, the main reason I can find a lot of info on Singers is because someone before me took the time to write out what they found. 


When you look at the machine, specifically note the tension dial, the way the foot clamps to the pressure bar and the style of the cast iron parts of the treadle, and if you can, look up at the back side of any supports as some manufactures put their name or city there. 

I've still got tons to learn - as soon as I think I've got something sort of figured out, I find a machine that is different.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Macybaby - They would not allow me to take pictures......but, I crawled around underneath it.

It says...The Elgin Company, Rockford, IL. So, I guessing it is a "FREE", Pat. date 1908-1913 C29on the serial #. It is Tiger Oak wood and, honestly, does not have a mark on it, The decals are a bit worn, where, someone, would have guided the fabric thru, but other than that, it is in beautiful shape.....it really is.
Needs a belt, and a bit of new felt rings for the screws, but it seems to move very, very smoothly.
They have $285 on the tag....but, they wil deal.

I'd love to have your opinion.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I base what I'll pay on the condition of hte cabinet and the condition of the decals on the machine. The two most common problems are 1. Pin rash on the arm of the machine and 2. Water damage on the cabinet from being used as plant stand or something like that.

I think they want a premium for the machine, so it depends on how much you want that particular machine. Based on the pat. dates, it's probably from the 1920's so not all that old of a machine and made at a time when there was a lot to choose from. 

Yesterday I saw a pristine white rotary in a parlor cabinet (the treadle is completely inclosed). Both machine and cabinet were darn near spotless - for $150. If I didn't already have 5 parlor cabinets, I'd have brought that one home. 

Mostly it comes down to - does this machine make your heart sing when you see it? And is it going to put you in any kind of financial difficulty to buy it? If you can afford it, and it makes your heart happy every time you look at it, then it's a good deal. 

Though be honest with yourself - I know people who fall in and out of love with things all the time -


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for your honesty. I appreciate it very much.
I live in an area....where things like that do command a premium. It is still on hold......I have already made up my mind, that I am not going to pay full pop for it.

I would adore to find a nice Parlor Cabinet machine......I cannot remember the last time I have seen one. I also want a White Featherweight.


----------

